# 3020 diesel



## newholland650 (Apr 20, 2015)

I have a 65 model 3020 diesel and today after 45 mins of baling there was coolant seepig out of radiator cap. My cap has the cover so it was just running out in a little stream from under the cover. It was not boiling. My tractor has a manual temp gauge which read around 190 degrees which I feel is normal. I got to noticing my radiator cap appears to have a hairline crack in the gasket. Do y'all think this is an issue or just need a new cap. Thanks


----------



## Bazooka (Sep 17, 2013)

i'd try a new cap first, it'd be a simple fix and it sounds like you need one anyway. If it aint sealing right even 10-14 lbs pressure will find the path of least resistance. you could check the temp with an infrared heat gun by the sender to see if it matches or comes close to what the gauge is reading to be sure it is not lying to you. Check temp at the top and bottom radiator hoses and should have around 20 degrees difference to show your radiator is cooling effectively.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I think I would just buy a new cap.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Always try the simple fixes first. Remember if you take it in anywhere they will try the simple things first too.


----------



## newholland650 (Apr 20, 2015)

I will try the cap first. If its not the cap then what do y'all think would be something else to check. I'll try the heat gun as well


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

The weld where the neck attaches to the radiator or the flange that the cap goes on. That flange may have a crack or scar as well. You might be able to purchase just the gasket


----------



## CaseIH84 (Jun 16, 2013)

I agree with everyone else. Try cap first and make sure neck of radiator isn't cracked. If all that checks out you might have bad head gasket or pin hole in cylinder which could be over pressurizing the coolant system. Any white smoke coming from tractor?


----------



## newholland650 (Apr 20, 2015)

No white smoke and engine has 400 hours on rebuild. Pulling a 650 new Holland baler


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I'll also agree radiator cap 1st thing to try


----------



## newholland650 (Apr 20, 2015)

Well that brings me to another question. Should I buy the same cap with the cover or just a regualer cap or which is best?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

newholland650 said:


> Well that brings me to another question. Should I buy the same cap with the cover or just a regualer cap or which is best?


Rubber cover is for aesthetics(looks). As long as cap fits rad neck & is correct psi it will be fine. Personally I think the rubber cover makes it more difficult to R&R cap


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

After the cap (if it don't change), I'd check the oil level and have a look at the collant. Spewing coolant (at bormal temperatures) if it's not the cap, iks indicative of a blown or perforated head gasket but you can tell thnat by looking at the collant and/or checking the oil level and looking at the oil. If it's milky after running, it's the head gasket.


----------



## newholland650 (Apr 20, 2015)

I'll try the cap first. Do you think I could of overfilled the coolant? Whats normal operating temperature for a 3020 diesel


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

190-200 degrees


----------

